# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil buiten ouders om

## soulmate

ik zou graag aan de pil willen, maar dan buiten mij ouders om. dit is natuurlijk opzich geen probleem want de dokter heeft zwijgplicht. Maar ik ben nog onder de 21 en dit wordt dus vergoed. Staat alles dan niet precies op de afschriften van de verzekering? hebben jullie hier misschien ervaring mee en weten jullie misschien of dit idd op de papieren van de verzekering komt te staan of niet? Hopelijk kunnen jullie me helpen! liefs,

----------


## soulmate

ik wil graag de pil, buiten me ouders om. nu is mijn vraag, heeft iemand ervaring met het gebruik van de pil via de verzekering? zo ja, is er af te lezen op papieren van de verzekering dat je de pil gebruikt? ik zou het namelijk graag geheim hiouden voor mijn ouders. en als het dus via de belasting gaat, en ze komen er zo achter, dan zou ik zelf moeten betalen.

----------


## Gast1

Volgens mij staat er op het overzicht van de verzekering alleen dat je een consult hebt gehad, of een herhalingsrecept hebt aangevraagd, niet wat voor medicijn je hebt meegekregen. Maar goed, als je ouders zien dat jij om de 3 of 6 maanden een herhalingsrecept haalt, dan snappen zij denk ik wel dat je de pil slikt. Waarom zouden je ouders niet mogen weten dat je aan de pil bent dan? Kan je het niet desnoods aan 1 van je ouders vertellen?

Ik weet je exacte leeftijd natuurlijk niet, maar ik denk dat je ouders toch blij mogen zijn dat je zo verstandig bent jezelf te beschermen tegen zwangerschappen. Je kan eventueel aanvoeren dat je de pil wilt hebben zodat je menstruatie regelmatig loopt/ omdat je je menstruatie dan zelf kan regelen/omdat je misschien acne hebt waar je vanaf wil (dan is alleen diane 35 mogelijk (,die wordt dan aangemerkt als medicijn, en dan wordt 'ie sowieso vergoed.)

En trouwens: de meeste verzekeringen vergoeden de pil ook na je 21e, maar dan maar een aantal merken pil, die staan wel in hun voorwaarden.

----------


## Jolanda0015

Hoi!
Je kan gewoon bij je eigen apotheek vragen of ze het willen aanschrijven nadat ze je verzekeringsgegevens uit computer hebben gehaald dan moet je het wel contant betalen en dan kunnen ze daarna die gegevens er weer in zetten, of ja gaat naar een apotheek waar je niet ingeschreven staat, en het daar dan contant betalen Moet je alleen wel uitkijken dat als je een keer een antibiotica kuur krijgt en die bij je eigen apotheek gaat halen er niet instaat dat je de pil gebruikt zo'n antibiotica kuur zorgt er voor dat de pil tijdens de kuur en twee weken daarna niet werkzaam is!
Succes!

----------

